# Helloo..



## hanzel (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's my pair of prairie dogs,luv them,bcoz they are very cute




[/URL][/img]
their ages is almost 2 years now..anybody in here maybe can help me how to breed them??


----------



## pam (Jun 7, 2013)

They are sooooooooooooooooo cute  From what i have seen you should have no trouble breeding them if you have a male and a female


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2013)

They are adorable.


----------

